# Contrôle des ventilateurs de l'iMac G5



## Tonio the best (22 Juin 2008)

Hello,
Avec la chaleur, j'aimerais contrôler les fans de mon G5 dernière génération.
En effet, le CPU monte vite à plus de 70° même en partielle inactivité.
J'ai lu quelques sujets traitant de cela, tout le monde renvoie vers un logiciel utilisable uniquement avec un Mac Intel.
Connaissez-vous un logiciel aussi simple à utiliser SMU pour Mac Intel ?
Merci de vos réponses !


----------



## am843 (31 Juillet 2008)

Ha mon avis tu as un peut de poussière sur le système de refroidissement de ton mac, faudrait voir pour nettoyer tout ça.


----------

